# Weirdest things you've seen on a jobsite



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Today i was at a house deep in the desert of Cave Creek Arizona.
The womans house waaay in the desert (maybe 20 miles out of Phoenix, 5 miles from a main road), as i was walking between the house & the truck i saw what i thought was a coyote out of the corner of my eye(not uncommon at all) so i stopped in my tracks to see, well that got the animals attention & he turned to look at me & it was no little old coyote it was about a 100 pound bobcat & it was about 30 feet away from me !! I walked back towards the house & after that he turned around & kept walking, as he walked away i took some pics but they dont do the experience justice. I talked to the HO & she said that bobcat walks around like he owns the place but he is laid back (coulda told me that BEFORE i saw it!!) ,,, scared the crap outta me tho 

Anybody else have any stories like that?
________
Art On The Hill Condo


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Once i was on my stilts and came accross a really scary spider, it was at least 4mm wide. Sorry man no scary storys like that were im from, no snakes big spiders bears bobcats crocs or wolves, not much will get you in nz and i like it that way. If i seen a bobcat i would shat myself


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

:thumbup:was putting a ceiling in a dressing room at dress shop,and the woman changed close in front of me while i was working :whistling2:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

As a fellow AZ man I can tell you that it was no bobcat. It was El Cupacabra!! Hey man you ever make it down to Sierra Vista? It's beutiful down here.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

cazna said:


> Once i was on my stilts and came accross a really scary spider, it was at least 4mm wide. Sorry man no scary storys like that were im from, no snakes big spiders bears bobcats crocs or wolves, not much will get you in nz and i like it that way. If i seen a bobcat i would shat myself


4mm was scary to you? Don't ever move to the desert bro. I was moving some lumber off a job the other day and wondered to myself if I should be checking underneath the pieces first. Right then I saw a big 2 incher. Made me shiver dude. I hate spiders. I'll actually make my wife take care of them. Creepy.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I once had to tape and finish the buddy booths in a strip club while it was open (chicks walking around naked all day) It took forever to finish that job.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

It's has to the lady that was built like a man and could make a sailor blush with the words coming out of her mouth,,, Her husband always called her SWEETY PIE , still gives me the creeps thinking about that odd couple.. gives me the cold shivers.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> 4mm was scary to you? Don't ever move to the desert bro. I was moving some lumber off a job the other day and wondered to myself if I should be checking underneath the pieces first. Right then I saw a big 2 incher. Made me shiver dude. I hate spiders. I'll actually make my wife take care of them. Creepy.


Yep, i would have turned white, shat myself, had a panic attack and broke the records for sprinting all in around 2 seconds.
Liking the sound of the strip club buddy booths though, now i would have put in a cheap price for that job:whistling2:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> As a fellow AZ man I can tell you that it was no bobcat. It was El Cupacabra!! Hey man you ever make it down to Sierra Vista? It's beutiful down here.


South of Tucson right? I dont get anywhere much anymore lol, i have a 2 1/2 year old son & 9 month old daughter. I rarely get more than 30 miles away from home (North Phoenix). You got mountains around there?
________
Club Royal Condo Wong Amat


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe not the scariest, but a few years ago, showed up to spray and a bigazz skunk was roaming the basement. Don't throw pizza bones in the basement!

Your bobcat woulda been world record at 100 lbs. Biggest one I ever heard of was 40-45. The cougars or mountain lions might break 100. I saw a huge bobcat this spring that even spooked full grown deer, but he was maybe 40lb. His head was as as big as a volleyball, still had winter coat.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe not the scariest, but a few years ago, showed up to spray and a bigazz skunk was roaming the basement. Don't throw pizza bones in the basement!
> 
> Your bobcat woulda been world record at 100 lbs. Biggest one I ever heard of was 40-45. The cougars or mountain lions might break 100. I saw a huge bobcat this spring that even spooked full grown deer, but he was maybe 40lb. His head was as as big as a volleyball, still had winter coat.


Maybe it was a mountain lion I'm not sure. I have a 95 pound fat old pitbull & the cat looked bigger than my dog  Like i said i have a picture that i took with my iphone but it doesnt do the experience any justice at all, its hard to see the cat because he is near some bushes & there is no focus on the phone, so even if i zoom in on the picture it is hard to get a good look. I thought it was a shame to not get a good picture after being so close & having the cahonas to get a picture  Lemme see if i can get it loaded here. It could also be that the cat being so close added 50 pounds to it 
________
WEB SHOWS


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Went into a house early one sunday morning and heard some thing screaming in the basement. When I went down there was a peacock strutting around the basement trying to get out. Really pretty. Tasted like chicken..............


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Axecutioner-B said:


> South of Tucson right? I dont get anywhere much anymore lol, i have a 2 1/2 year old son & 9 month old daughter. I rarely get more than 30 miles away from home (North Phoenix). You got mountains around there?


say no more!!.i have a 2 1/2 year old daughter and a ten month old boy. i know your pain/joy.:sleep1:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got back from Cave Creek area[Horny Toad -good eats] didnt see any wildlife[except for the girls] . We did a job in Vt [2 civil union women] We called them sarge and barge[ 1 bossy/bitchy-1 rather large] they had a outhouse with no door and barge would pee right in front of us,then they put a toilet in the basement and I was taping the bath and she came in and sat and peed in front of me , too bad she didnt look like Cameron Diaz!!! JOHN


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Just got back from Cave Creek area[Horny Toad -good eats] didnt see any wildlife[except for the girls] . We did a job in Vt [2 civil union women] We called them sarge and barge[ 1 bossy/bitchy-1 rather large] they had a outhouse with no door and barge would pee right in front of us,then they put a toilet in the basement and I was taping the bath and she came in and sat and peed in front of me , too bad she didnt look like Cameron Diaz!!! JOHN


Now thats sexy, NOT. Some class goes a long way.


----------



## rodney miller (May 19, 2010)

we were in a house with a working privie in the basement, one of my tapers had the call of nature come upon him, goes down to drop the kids off at the pool and finds the owner's 7 yr old working on a model car right by the crapper. He tells the kid he needs to use the toilet, kid says "go right ahead"  So he proceeds to drop em and unleash the beast which of course sends the kid screaming and running for his life, trips on a rock, gives himself a shiner only Mike Tyson could've done. :whistling2: Don't know how but we didn't get thrown out:thumbsup:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Worked in Texas in the 70's had a hard time getting used to the Rattlesnakes, Taranchalas, and Scorpions. You wore high boots and gloves till daylight. Found out then a Taranchala can jump 3 feet high. Told my brother he checks the jobsite everyday for I set foot out of the truck. Figured better him than me. Aren't I a nice brother.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, its south of tucson. We actually got mountains with forest on them. You drive to the top and it's like your in the poconos back in PA.
And a turantula jumping 3 feet high. I doubt it. I heard that if you dropped one one inch off the ground it would kill it.


----------

